# 330t vs hs928



## Kenny kustom

Looking at the new husky tracked 30" blower. 
Price is $2800. Cdn 

Also looking at the Honda us 928. Price is $3499. Cdn 

Husky dealer is 4 minutes from my house. 
Free delivery and pick up drop off if ever there is a problem. 

Honda dealer is an hour away. 

I know the Honda might be better. But that's a fair price difference. 

What are people's thoughts on the two??


----------



## UNDERTAKER

if I had to choose on that 1. I would get the red machine. and that is all I am saying on that. ALOHA to the forms there Kenny.


----------



## 43128

spend the extra money on the honda


----------



## Kenny kustom

Its really $800 better? 
Also the fact the dealer is a hour away?


----------



## Coby7

Check for your closest Yamaha dealer and hopefully you'll get a better machine at an in between price.


----------



## Kenny kustom

Coby7 said:


> Check for your closest Yamaha dealer and hopefully you'll get a better machine at an in beteen price.


I did. They sell everything Yamaha... Except blowers. 
Probably because they sell Honda. I went there looking for the yammy but was shown the Honda.


----------



## Coby7

Did you check the yamaha site for a dealer near your postal code? I had 2 close by, made them fight for my money. Was fun, eventually the closest guy matched the other and I went with them. Supervisor looked at me with those eyes.... You know the ones over the reading glasses. Then I had them throw in a drift cutter lol.


----------



## Kenny kustom

Ok. I did a search. Found a dealer in a little hole town 1.5 hours away. Yamaha 624e $2599 + 100 freight and 85 pdi. 


So then. What's the better deal???? I kinda like the yammy being smaller to fit in the garage better.

The Yamaha is only 175cc and the husky is 4xx


----------



## Coby7

I will be able to tell you thursday if this storm pans out, but I had a 524 for 300 years and it did the job at a more than acceptable level. I don't expect the YT624EJ to be different. I live in a high snow average and am totally satisfied with the Yammy reason for getting a new one. As you can see here my old 524 handled it no problem.


----------



## Coby7

If you are intrested in the YT624EJ here is my thread. Haven't tried it yet, still waiting for snow.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/yamaha-snowblowers/26681-new-yamaha-yt624.html


----------



## Kenny kustom

Sweet. I live smack in the middle of Manitoba. 
My driveway is about 4 cars wide and 150' deep. 

My last blower was a 28" husky on wheels. 
I found it to ride up on the snow, and I spent every time pushing it down into the snow.

I think the Honda is out. Can't justify that much on a blower. That makes the husky and the yammy the same price. 

12 hp and 30" husky on tracks. 
6 hp and 24" yammy on tracks.....
Same price. Husky dealer close. Yamaha far.


----------



## Kenny kustom

Coby7 said:


> If you are intrested in the YT624EJ here is my thread. Haven't tried it yet, still waiting for snow.
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/yamaha-snowblowers/26681-new-yamaha-yt624.html



Just read that. Makes me interested. 
I did go to buy a Yamaha. But the dealer didn't sell. So he showed me Honda. 
But when I got back home, my husky dealer called, saying 100 off and no pdi. ( a friend)


----------



## Coby7

I paid $2948.74 delivered to my house with tuque, mittens, gas stabilizer and lip balm, yes lip balm.

http://www.yamaha-motor.ca/promos/details.php?id=179


----------



## Coby7

I might be getting one of those nice Yamaha jackets too for repairing the salesmans Tundra key FOB


----------



## Kenny kustom

http://www.powerhousesports.ca/defa...=1&s=Year&d=D&t=new&vt=other&fr=xNewInventory


----------



## sscotsman

Kenny kustom said:


> 2015 Yamaha YT624EJ Stock: | Powerhouse Sports


Adjustable auger height? That's interesting, never heard of that before..
Why would anyone want that? I can't think of any situation where you would
want to raise augers..what's the reasoning for that?

Scot


----------



## Coby7

Because of the tracks you can ride on top of snow, I do this all the time when we have 3 feet of snow. Auger mouth is only 18" so what I do is ride and skim the top 18" first, but you need to lift Auger for this to happen. Then on second pass you clear down to pavement. The wide tracks permit you to ride on snow which in my high snowfall area is great. I've seen 10-12feet at the driveway entrance and I just climb and trim the top first then come back for a second cut. Something you cannot do with a tire blower.


----------



## Coby7

Second is to climb stairs if you want to clear your deck let's say.


----------



## Coby7

Watch the last minute of this video.....or the whole video and be really impressed.


----------



## Coby7

If only the guy knew how to run that machine properly......


----------



## Shryp

Good for gravel and grass too. The Honda blowers have the same thing. Just look on the threads about the lift adjustment and 3 position stuff. I believe the auger can be tipped down as well to chip at ice, but that is hard on the machine. The raised position is also used for transport so you aren't sliding the shoes around when not blowing snow. I believe some of the other Ariens and MTD track blowers offer that as well.


----------



## Kenny kustom

Yammy is half the hp 6" less and 100lbs lighter than the husky.

Still get the yammy???


----------



## Kenny kustom

Coby7 said:


> If only the guy knew how to run that machine properly......



Do explain


----------



## Coby7

Kenny kustom said:


> Do explain


He should skim the top when snow it thicker than the Auger mouth, that way he wouldn't have all the snow falling on the engine. It's got tracks and it will ride on top like a skidoo.


----------



## Coby7

Kenny kustom said:


> Yammy is half the hp 6" less and 100lbs lighter than the husky.
> 
> Still get the yammy???


Yamaha measures it's horse power at Auger.


----------



## Coby7

I'm going to try and have my daughter take a video when we get a lot of snow and I will show you how the Yammy climbs over a snow drift or the plow drift at the road. Then and only then will I make believers out of you.


----------



## sscotsman

But you guys are talking about raising the _bucket_ up and down..
When that Yahama page said:

/// Gas Assisted Auger Tilt System
Effortless one-hand operation easily adjusts auger height according to snow conditions quickly and on-the-fly. 

I assumed that meant the augers themselves can move up and down,
_inside the bucket_, while the bucket does not move.

Or is that just bad wording and they do mean "adjusts bucket height"?
that must be it..
(I suppose "adjusts auger height" is also technically true! 
even when raising or lowering the bucket, you are also raising and lowering the augers..
so technically its not wrong to say auger height..we usually refer to adjusting bucket height though.)

The wording threw me..perhaps it's translated from Japanese.

Scot


----------



## Coby7

sscotsman said:


> But you guys are talking about raising the _bucket_ up and down..
> When that Yahama page said:
> 
> /// Gas Assisted Auger Tilt System
> Effortless one-hand operation easily adjusts auger height according to snow conditions quickly and on-the-fly.


Here is my Yamaha with Auger at maximum height. Got onto my dolly without a scrape. It raises the whole auger mouth.


----------



## Coby7

Here it is down....


----------



## EarthWindandFire

The top three 2-stage snowblowers available for the residential consumer are as follows.

1). BCS or Grillo. (Italian made walk-behind tractor with pto for attachments).
2). Yamaha.
3). Honda.
4). Everybody else.


----------



## Kenny kustom

Ahh poopy. 

Now I've been eyeing the yammy 1028!! 
**** you guys!! Lol

Not sure if I need to go that big....


----------



## canadagoose

No Brainer. Get the Husqvarna. Hydro trans , more HP , wider auger. What's the question ??


----------

